# Air Attack



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

http://www.punchbaby.com/media/gitfakt/clips/cool/BOOM.wmv

The cliuster munitin you see is --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CBU-97/CBU-105 Sensor Fuzed Weapon 
BLU-108/B Submunition

As it's in the public domain I will post


----------



## Sundborg (14 Jul 2004)

Very explosive


----------

